# Hello UKM



## seperated (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi guys

just like to say hello

Iv finally signed up after lurking for several years

great site


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome out of the shadows Seperated

tell us a bit about yourself


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Welcome mate, so you basically know everyone already?!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello  ...


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to UKM :thumbup1:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Welcome to the group! I was a long time lurker too!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome m8


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

welcome pal


----------



## seperated (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome lads 

Yeah been looking on the sites since 2004 lol but never bothered regging up

Ok been into the gym for about 8 years

Im 39 now and been out the gym for 3 years due to getting wed , kids ect... but now seperated from the wife

just been back training natural for 12 months and built up a base again and will be researching a cycle soon

Done a few cycles back in 2005/6/7 and loved it lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board pal :thumbup1:


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

Welcome mate, ENJOY!! :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where you from matey oh and welcome


----------



## seperated (Sep 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Where you from matey oh and welcome


Hi mate im over Watford side but lived up north Yorkshire for 30 odd years


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

seperated said:


> Thanks for the welcome* lads*
> 
> Yeah been looking on the sites since 2004 lol but never bothered regging up
> 
> ...


*cough* am i invisible? :whistling:



Sorry to hear about your separation, but glad to hear you got your botty back in the gym:thumbup1:


----------



## pcuzz (Jun 26, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## seperated (Sep 18, 2010)

Ser said:


> *cough* am i invisible? :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your separation, but glad to hear you got your botty back in the gym:thumbup1:


ahh sorry mate just getting used to things on the forum :thumb:


----------



## wembly (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Mate


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome to uk-m


----------

